# C2 vs. C3 - better/worse, or tradeoff?



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Based on reviews here, I had about decided to get the Yonico set of 70 bits to gai some variety and some specific sizes I lack like larger roundovers.

Then I noticed that the 70-bit set, at $2 per bit, uses C2 carbide.

Their 50-bit set, at $2.30 per bit (a price difference that makes sense by quantity alone), uses C3 carbide. 
All their individual bits and smaller sets also use C3 carbide.

I read some good explanations of the differences here before, but cannot find them now.

Is C2 carbide simply cheaper and less good for router bits? Or is it more of a trade-off, such as C2 being harder (sharp longer) vs. C3 being less brittle (less dangerous), or vice versa?

Or, since it's hard to determine the accuracy of the grade specification anyway, do they possibly just misuse C2 as a catch-all label for the bottom tier of their quality control?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

C3 will be harder but also a little more brittle than C2. This link might help a little although it's meant meant for machining metal. Router bit carbide grades shown in a table and described in ISO nomenclature


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

This from Amana, leads me to believe different grade carbides are likely used for different style bits from the better manufactures...

"High quality long lasting European sub-micrograin & micrograin carbide"

As Chuck mentioned, the trade off is how long it stays sharp vs how likely it is to shatter. Requirements that are likely different for different profile bits.

As for quality between a $2.00 each bit vs a $2.30 ea bit? Not sure either is that great, and carbide quality is only one of the reasons. They may make ok starter bits, but when either dulls, if it's a bit you use a lot, I'd recommend buying a better quality bit.

Really don't think you will see that much difference in those 2 sets.


----------



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes,I had assumed they'd be the same until I saw the carbide grades.
The clear wear- vs shatter-resistance properties are what I thought it might be.
Of course they'll be limited-lifespan bits, but new as I am to this, giving up a little more sharp lifespan to gain a little more shatter resistance seems like the way to go.
Thanks.


----------

